

Intel Shows Ray Traced Wolfenstein on a Laptop - ssp
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/wolfenstein-ray-tracing-knights-ferry,11282.html

======
eru
May be interesting, but the pictures don't look very interesting to me.
Perhaps because there's not enough detail?

